# Sanding Mesh



## rocky1

Not sure how many of you have been using Abranet sanding mesh, but when I got into playing on the lathe one of the first things pointed out was Abranet sanding mesh works REALLY good! Runs cooler, lasts longer, comes in a convenient assortment pack. Wasn't necessarily cheap, but I figured if it was as good as it was said to be it would be worth it, 15 ft. rolls last forever! Just hit the end of 1 roll, couple more getting low, so I went to reorder, and... The Wood Turners Assortment Pack is no longer available anywhere.

I did find the old page on Wood Craft where I purchased it previously. Have checked a few other sources that had carried it before all to no avail. It would seem to me the folks that manufacture the stuff, found their niche in Micro-Mesh and don't want to bother with Abranet any longer.

In my search for such however I did uncover a couple replacements.

Turner's Mesh from Peachtree Woodworking - Available through Amazon Prime
$25 - no shipping through Prime.
5 - 1" x 20' rolls - Assortment includes: 180x, 240x, 320x, 400x, & 600x

Wood River Wood Turner's Turning Mesh - Available at Woodcraft
Available through Amazon - but sold and shipped by Woodcraft.

$28.50 + $4.58 shipping.
5 - 1" x 15' rolls - 180, 240, 320, 400 & 600 grits


While I like the looks of the latter better, I ordered the Peachtree product because of simple economics...

33% more product, for 25% less money!
Or, 25% less product for 33% more money!!
Dependent upon which way you do the math. (o;?

If it breaks down/falls apart twice as fast it isn't a bargain, but time and experience will tell. Know more about it next week when it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nature Man

This is helpful. Please let us know how the "new" product works for you. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Abranet is still out there in adhesive backed sanding disc, and they do sell an assortment pack... 7 - 4" x 6" sheets for about half what the Wood Turners Assortment Pack of 5 rolls cost when I bought it, but no rolls to be found anywhere; neither assortment pack or refill rolls.

Really liked the product can't believe they dropped it, but the purpose of posting was to start discussion on the topic so I could let everyone know how the new stuff works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm guessing it was just a simple re-branding for them so it matches the rest of their products and bears their Wood River product name, since that is Woodcraft's own brand. (Though it's possible - maybe even likely, based upon the way it looks in the picture - that they're not using Abranet, but rather another similar product in the re-branded version.)

I love the Abranet and use enough of the stuff that I'm planning to start buying the 2 3/4" x 10 yard rolls from here. A lot more money upfront to get all the grits, but a lot more bang for your buck compared to the assortment pack. Plus I really don't like the narrow 1" strips for sanding, especially if I'm doing something other than pens, so I can cut off any sized piece I'd like to use for any type of work I'm doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I'm guessing it was just a simple re-branding for them so it matches the rest of their products and bears their Wood River product name, since that is Woodcraft's own brand. (Though it's possible - maybe even likely, based upon the way it looks in the picture - that they're not using Abranet, but rather another similar product in the re-branded version.)
> 
> I love the Abranet and use enough of the stuff that I'm planning to start buying the 2 3/4" x 10 yard rolls from here. A lot more money upfront to get all the grits, but a lot more bang for your buck compared to the assortment pack. Plus I really don't like the narrow 1" strips for sanding, especially if I'm doing something other than pens, so I can cut off any sized piece I'd like to use for any type of work I'm doing.



Maybe you could find someone to split the rolls and cost with....


----------



## ripjack13

I bought the peachtree box last march. Still have a bunch of it left. 
It could be my technique, but I find it leaves lines in my project.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Going back to Amazon and looking at the Wood River and Peachtree products, closely, with the zoom feature, I wonder if both aren't the same product just packaged differently. 



ripjack13 said:


> I bought the peachtree box last march. Still have a bunch of it left.
> It could be my technique, but I find it leaves lines in my project.



 What kinda technique you using? 

If you just hold anything in one place long enough while it goes round and round it's going to leave lines. And, you should sand with the grain occasionally to eliminate said lines.


----------



## ripjack13

I sand both ways. Leaves lines both ways. So I've been using foam padded sandpaper pads. Seems to work better for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Possible if the grit is too course or if the mesh stands a little tall over the joints. 
Either of which could be compounded by an aggressive sanding technique... 
You sposed to sand it like you love it man!! 


Will let you know if it's you in a few days. As stated above, I don't think you're going to get away from it with the Wood Craft brand either. They both seem to have the same pretty blue writing on the face of the roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I sand both ways. Leaves lines both ways. So I've been using foam padded sandpaper pads. Seems to work better for me.


I just started using foam backed sandpaper and I like it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> I sand both ways. Leaves lines both ways. So I've been using foam padded sandpaper pads. Seems to work better for me.


Do you have a link to the foam padded sandpaper pads, or where do you buy it from? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a link to the foam padded sandpaper pads, or where do you buy it from? Chuck



These are the same kind I have. 

Fleabay

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a link to the foam padded sandpaper pads, or where do you buy it from? Chuck



I bought some 3" wide 15' rolls at SWAT that work well, trying to remember who it was from..... Tony


----------



## Tony

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a link to the foam padded sandpaper pads, or where do you buy it from? Chuck



Chuck, mine came from:

VincesWoodNWonders.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a link to the foam padded sandpaper pads, or where do you buy it from? Chuck


Here is another option, Chuck:

http://www.supergrit.com/products/products_mirka-gold-flex-pads

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh nice. Good stuff...


----------



## gman2431

Sorry But I cant stand the mesh stuff due to lines as others have said. A good foam backed paper is the way to go from sanding raw wood to final sanding finishes. I like the festool foam backed stuff, not cheap but lasts a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mirka makes sanding mesh in rolls and discs of all sizes, same stuff but it has some fuzz on the back to stick to velcro. I use it alot on my ros for leveling out finishes, 400-600 grit, as well as hand sanding. I always go over everything afterward with steel wool or micro mesh pads, so scratches, if it leaves any, aren't an issue. Last time I was at Home Depot I saw they are selling Diablo mesh sanding discs too... they carry up to 320 from what I saw...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

I get my foam backed from http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/sia-foam-backed-abrasives/ Scroll down a ways to: 
*SIA SOFT PAPER BACKED FOAM SANDING*

*ABRASIVE BY THE YARD!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hey guys Klingspor's has some great products and pricing as well. www.woodworkingshop.com worth checking out. I use their Klingspor gold for my turnings and the stuff last!



Rodney


----------



## Gdurfey

Bummer, I love wet sanding with Abranet on my CA finished pens before I go to micromesh


----------



## barry richardson

JR Parks said:


> I get my foam backed from http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/sia-foam-backed-abrasives/ Scroll down a ways to:
> *SIA SOFT PAPER BACKED FOAM SANDING*
> 
> *ABRASIVE BY THE YARD!*


I agree, I bought a couple of yards from them a few years ago when they had a booth at the woodworking show, glad to see they are still around, I will be ordering some more now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW

Anyone ever use this?


----------



## rocky1

No, but I have had a chance to try the Turners Mesh by Peachtree... mentioned in the original post.

I find it to be NOT as aggressive as Abranet, seems almost like they're using a different abrasive compound, grit seems considerably smaller in the coarser end, fine stuff not so much so. It does seem to hold up well however, and it takes a lot of abuse. On a seriously positive note, no Velcro on the back of this stuff, both sides cut, so those 25 ft rolls, are now 50s. Much easier to tear a piece off the roll than the Abranet, but the box does come with a metal corner to assist with tearing it. I'll probably learn to like it better before I get done with it all, but at the moment, I'm reserving judgement on it. It's good stuff, just not quite as aggressive as I would like it to be.


----------

